# I wanna build a box guitar - some Qs need answers



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

The fabricator in me needs release and since the missus can't have kids ... :rockon2: 

I'm not going to say it's a cigar box guitar, just a basic box guitar for the time being. I would like to use maple for the neck. The initial idea i'm having is that for this, my first build, I would build fretless, with the intention of it being a 3- or 4-string unit played a la slide, perhaps open G tuning. I'm still learning about the different tunings used on these types of guitars. if anyone has input here i'd love to hear it.

For the body I was thinking to keep it really simple. Go with 1/4" sheet of *whatever I find locally*. Not sure I can find maple that thin or not, but as long as it's not floor board i'll be fine. lol Prefer 1/4" just to make fabrication super simple for the first time around, but if I could easily find 1/8" I wouldn't turn it down. 

For the neck (and fret board - do I still call it that?) i'll grab some maple board and work with that. My biggest concern is keeping the thing from warping with string tension. Any advice here? I can route a channel for a truss rod, but I feel that's complicating things for a first time effort and i'm still learning about different styles of truss rods. Also, what kinda of strings should I be using for this - steel acoustic strings? I did just acquire some recently cut maple, mountain ash and hickory pieces, but don't think I can use them just yet ... and the carving would kill me for time right now anyways. 

Bridge, nut, yada yada - nothing special here that I feel I need to concern myself with too greatly, BUT, if anyone has an idea for "old school" tuners (ie non-gear driven) i'm all ears. Can't seem to find anything here (not that it's of great importance).

All/any input is greatly appreciated. Planning on stopping by the local lumber store on the way home tomorrow to start researching wood options.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Cigar Box Nation - #1 resource for Cigar Box Guitars, Free Plans, How-To, Parts & More!

this will provide you, more than enuff info to get you started
all you need is a box and a stick ;-)
make sure you set the neck so it tilts back slighty from the face of the box, that will ensure a good bridge height.
as well, make sure you remember to consider the string break over the nut...

a three stringer tuned 1-5-1 would be a good start. a stronger neck lets you use bigger strings.

have fun

ets


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

If you can't scrounge up the wood, 
consider one of these. lol.

[video=youtube;tc6gv-fbUDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc6gv-fbUDs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

Great links! Thanks guys. 

Apparently the local yard has single ply maple sheet in 4x8, so i'm pretty happy about that. T'was nice and easy. Gotta do more research on necks and truss rods now. 

Thanks again!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi PickALick.........Here's one already assembled,should be able to pick it up cheap!!!!
Bo Diddley Guitar and Vest at Norman's Rare Guitars - YouTube

Good luck with your project,
Cheers, Doug
and another...........


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I can dig it.............


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

loudtubeamps said:


> Hi PickALick.........Here's one already assembled,should be able to pick it up cheap!!!!
> Bo Diddley Guitar and Vest at Norman's Rare Guitars - YouTube
> 
> Good luck with your project,
> ...


Bo touched it OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Translation - he picked it up, laughed, and put it right back down.

Am I right? Do I win a cookie????? Peanut butter chocolate chip please. ;P lol


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

PickALick said:


> Bo touched it OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Translation - he picked it up, laughed, and put it right back down.
> 
> Am I right? Do I win a cookie????? Peanut butter chocolate chip please. ;P lol


NO COOKIES FOR YOU! That's Bo's signature guitar style. He has a large collection.

View attachment 1378


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

Oooooooooooooh, interesting. Apparently my history (of anything) isn't so good. Apologies. 

*goes to kitchen to bake cookies for self*


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep. He's been using them for some time. Can I have a cookie too?

View attachment 1379


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Now I want a cookie.

....and a box guitar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Does this count?
Even though I didn't build it--although I did add the machine head.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

You're Playing the What? (The Cigar Box Guitar) | Toronto Standard

here is an article chock full of links and info......it was my winebox guitar that arthur renwick was playing.

ets


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

cbg1 said:


> You're Playing the What? (The Cigar Box Guitar) | Toronto Standard
> 
> here is an article chock full of links and info......it was my winebox guitar that arthur renwick was playing.
> 
> ets


Ah well ****. The bottom of that article mentions Arthur playing August 17 at 8 pm. *looks at watch* Yeah, the horseshoe up my a$$ ain't workin' so well at the moment! lol (probably used it all up while wrenchin exhaust bolts  )

Regardless, THANKS for that link. Very good bits and bites of stuff in there, for sure!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

PickALick said:


> Ah well ****. The bottom of that article mentions Arthur playing August 17 at 8 pm. *looks at watch* Yeah, the horseshoe up my a$$ ain't workin' so well at the moment! lol (probably used it all up while wrenchin exhaust bolts  )
> 
> Regardless, THANKS for that link. Very good bits and bites of stuff in there, for sure!


i think arthur does a weekly gig at the "Local"


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

cbg1 said:


> i think arthur does a weekly gig at the "Local"


Yyyyyup. They mention that in that same article. Gonna have to work on getting my "ducks in a row" sometime soon. He plays some neat stuff that is new to me that I think would be best appreciated heard live.  I like what he does. I'd like to try that when I get the guitar done. (no I haven't started yet - gotta get the rain barrel project out of the way first, which has hit a snag just today)


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Will that be _before_ or _after_ you bake the cookies...


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

bluzfish said:


> Will that be _before_ or _after_ you bake the cookies...


Decisions decisions. That'll delay me at least another week. *facepalm* 

Shipping isn't expensive to Edmonton, is it? lol


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, the rain barrel project is on hold until spring, so this is up next. YAY!

SERIOUS question time, no cookies ... I just had a thought and would like some input. 

I want to amplify what i'm going to build and still need to learn more about that. I was thinking that a good intermediate step would be to go buy an inexpensive, used bass, then strip the electronics out of it and use them for this project. This would only be a temporary thing. I learn very well by looking at finished examples of *whatever* and could easily duplicate a basic circuit like this. My research indicates there is little difference between passive guitar and bass pick ups, so it seems like a simple job of gutting the bass and transferring what I need.

Once i've played around with that a bit I can go out a get the individual pieces, solder them accordingly, then restore the bass (I want one anyways, btw, so not a wasted purchase!) and it's all good.

Yes, no, maybe so? Lemme know.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Two things come to mind - string spacing and frequency response. Bass strings are set quite far apart compared to guitar strings, even on smaller scale basses. Also, the pickups are designed and wound to amplify lower frequencies. Perhaps a mandolin pickup might be better suited for your project.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

bluzfish said:


> Two things come to mind - string spacing and frequency response. Bass strings are set quite far apart compared to guitar strings, even on smaller scale basses. Also, the pickups are designed and wound to amplify lower frequencies. Perhaps a mandolin pickup might be better suited for your project.


 Agreed.
I would look for a parts guitar with a pickup(s) with a knife blade design.
String spacing and pickup placement then becomes a non issue on your build.
Cheers., Doug


----------



## Printer2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Use 1" x 2" Poplar if you want to shaped the neck (Rona or Home Depot), good for a 3 or 4 string guitar. Since you want to go fretless the strings will be a distance from the fret board and the string tension bowing the neck is not an issue. I used 1/4" x 2" maple for the fingerboard, glued it up and then sanded it flat by putting sandpaper on the table saw (flat surface) and ran the fingerboard across it. When I put the frets in they were pretty much level. The cigar box is a light wood, using something like maple would not resonate much. Picked up some boxes at a local cigar store. You will not bend the neck due to string tension as the bridge pushing down on the cigar box top will bend before the neck. The bass clef is actually cut out and resonates a bit.


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

Great input all! Thank you. Definitely taking it all into consideration. 

Saw some cookie and chocolate tin guitars on the 'Net, too. Distracting!!!! All that chocolate and i'd be stopped up for a week! hahahaha

I wonder how an aluminum sheet metal body unit would sound? Where's my riveter?!??!!??!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

PickALick said:


> Okay, the rain barrel project is on hold until spring, so this is up next. YAY!
> 
> SERIOUS question time, no cookies ... I just had a thought and would like some input.
> 
> ...


think of it as a use what you have project
half of a p bass style pickup will be fine, match your string spacing to the pickups pole pieces. 
interesting to note that the strings on a p bass actually lineup between the poles. john lowe who is a builder out of memphis(pat macdonald/timbuk3, harry manx, ben prestage. richard johnston) winds his own pickups on sewing machine bobbins and places the poles between the strings and claims it sounds better this way.

probably easier to find an pickup from someones parts box. i'll check mine and see if there is something there that will help you.

in the words of shane speal "welcome to your new addiction" ;-)


ets


----------

